# Mother’s Day exclusive



## screwly

Hello! Has anyone else been offered to preorder this bag? Just got a text today and it’s a limited numbered bag. It comes in an ombré pistachio with Swarovski crystals had sent on the TB logo. The pieces are incredibly limited, and will be numbered on the inside to reflect the limited nature of the pieces. Here are the pics I was sent.


----------



## Wishsong

screwly said:


> Hello! Has anyone else been offered to preorder this bag? Just got a text today and it’s a limited numbered bag. It comes in an ombré pistachio with Swarovski crystals had sent on the TB logo. The pieces are incredibly limited, and will be numbered on the inside to reflect the limited nature of the pieces. Here are the pics I was sent.
> 
> View attachment 5318501
> 
> 
> View attachment 5318502


This is very pretty but would prefer lilac.


----------

